# Bow arm positioning and draw length success and thanks to N&B



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

I’ve been working a lot during the last couple months on grip pressure and minor draw length adjustments. I reached out to N&B earlier in the year and he got me leaning forward some more. Then my shoulder started hurting so I worked further on finding the draw length and best pin float that did not cause me discomfort. I was shooting 4-8” groups at 50yds this afternoon when I decided on the next end I would straighten my bow arm, which would lean my posture forward more to get to the string. This was the result of my first end with the new bow arm position! I assume my quest for the draw length/ proffered grip on this Podium 40 at 39lbs is over!! Now I am trying to figure out why I can’t keep it in the 10 ring shooting spots😂😂. Thank you Nuts & Bolts


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Well done. Very welcome.


----------

